# External enclosure  Zalman ZM-VE300



## fdn (Dec 17, 2013)

Who used the Zalman ZM-VE300 or Zalman ZM-VE200 on FreeBSD? What external enclosure HDD->USB3.0 can be used on FreeBSD?

Thank you!


----------

